# Bowtech cam chart?



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of any charts for bowtech cams. I just bought a new Allegiance and I'm thinking about getting another. I'm not very familiar with the bowtech cam system, and I need to know the draw length for cams.. Any feedback would be great.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe the 05s and before were listed in the owners manual which you can find on the bowtech website.


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

Here ya go.


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*Woops*

You must have hit submit as I was working on my post. Mod charts everywhere


----------

